# Use of cream with urea in



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, sorry to bother you again but in the past you have been so helpful.  Since birth i have had eczema and for as long as i can remember i have been prescribed unguentum merk and calmurid.  Since living in Turkey i've continued to use ung merk but had to change to Urederm Lipo manufactured by Orva for the past 6yrs.  This cream also contains urea.  Have i made huge mistake by using this cream whilst pregnant.  (i'm almost 11wks now)  I have seen a skin specalist here a few weeks ago and she tried to put me on some crems which contained either nut oils or lanolin, unfortunately i'm allergic to both.  I've tried not to look at the internet otherwise i'll work myself up to much.  Looking at the ingredients for Urederm i dont think it contains any steroids.  I really hope you can help.  

Many thanks again  
Sue


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Urederm contains 10% urea (no other active ingredients) and this is used alone and in combination with other things in creams for dry skin, eczema. There isn't much information about its use in pregnancy but other creams containing urea have information suggesting that there is no evidence of harmful effects. I'd say its fine to use as its been prescribed and you are being seen my your specialist for the eczema.

Hope all going well, 11 weeks already!

Maz x


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks so much for your reply

Sue x


----------

